
Silicon Valley is Stupid (which is why it works) - dweekly
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/22/silicon-valley-is-stupid-which-is-why-it-works/
======
001sky
The original (2010)[1]

[http://www.google.com/search?q=be+stupid+marketing+diesel...](http://www.google.com/search?q=be+stupid+marketing+diesel&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ij&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=q_5dUI3pBpO_0QGW-
ICIBA&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1096&bih=607&sei=vP5dUJLfGeqq0AGxZQ)

[1] </irony>:// it is (was) a marketing campaign.

------
joshmangel
great article! wish we had a bigger community in atlanta

